# What kind of fake blood and dirt am I looking for?



## SpoopyPants (Jun 24, 2014)

I know this is super late since I just found out about this site a few hours ago but I found that this jelly blood they sell at Spirit works pretty good. Not sure of the name of it but it comes in a little bottle and you have to microwave it for a few seconds before putting it on. Maybe this? Brand doesn't look familiar though...








This is me a about 4 or 5 years ago before I really got into makeup so this is kinda crappy and nowhere near what I'm doing now








The bright color was the jelly and the rusty-ish looking blood was the bottle of blood that they sell. I just dumped some on my head but the bottled blood turns to that rusty color after a few hours. I wore this makeup for at least 14+ hours in this picture. 14+ hrs of just the jelly and then added blood after work around the 9th-10th hr. 

For splatter look I hang up my clothes somewhere you don't mind getting messy and just dip plastic knife into the blood then fling. For a drip effect just dip the knife in blood and hold it over the clothes letting it drip off 

Not sure about the flour but you could always something like a powdered sugar strainer to cover yourself a bit instead of just using your hand. 

I hope this helps for future projects!


----------

